# NOE - Novarise Renewable Resources International



## Joe Blow (26 May 2010)

Novarise Renewable Resources International Limited (NOE) is an integrated green producer of a range of polypropylene fibre-based products made from post-consumer polypropylene waste materials. The company is based in China. NOE is able to utilise up to 100 per cent of recycled polypropylene waste to produce polypropylene filament yarn, and other finished products such as straps and rope. NOE has a network of domestic and international customers and distributors to provide a sales presence in regions such as China, Hong Kong, The Philippines, India, Taiwan, Tunisia and Russia.


----------

